# Airbrush for painting bikes?



## Turtle (Aug 1, 2008)

So, my bicycle is a 1938 Elgin ladies bike. It is a bottom of the line, no tank, truss rods, rack, etc. but it does have the skirtguards in excellent shape. I purchased it on ebay for a relatively minimal price. (under $50). When I received it I discovered that the welds from the chainstays to the bottom bracket were broken. The frame person at the local bikeshop said it looked reparable but the paint would be damaged. This is not a huge problem as the bike has been rather poorly repainted at some point in the past. 

So, while waiting for the frame to be repaired, I started wondering about repainting the bike.I am not so interested in a factory restoration but rather something that looks nice and not out of place on a 70 year old bike. The bike originally was blue with white trim. It was also available in ivory with brown trim. I especially think the bike would look wonderful in the ivory though perhaps leaving off the brown trim.

Now, a lot of people over on the Rat Rod forum seem to be all about using rattle can paint jobs andf they stress that if you prepare the surface well, it can do a pretty good job. Other people whom I respect say that you will never get a quality paint job from a spray can.

Here's my dilemma. I don't have a compressor and don't see getting a full size one anytime soon. The spray can companies don't seem to have anything in the colors I want. (I am really leaning to the ivory). Does anyone have any experience using an airbrush with its much smaller (and less expensive) compressor to paint a bicycle? Am I barking down the wrong tree to think that might be a compromise between rattle can and spray booth?

I look forward to your thoughts,


----------



## rjs5700 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Turtle,
I used spray cans for a couple of years before buying a compressor and gun. With a little practice I got pretty good at it. It is also a lot cheaper than automotive paint. Since you are not going for a show bike, if you dismantle and prep the bike you should be able to turn out a decent looking job reasonably. Also, Krylon is a good brand of spray can paint and it comes in ivory.
Good luck with your project,
John


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 1, 2008)

I used Dupli Color in a spray can and am surprised at how well it worked. For rattle can it worked better than I thought. In my opinion, based on the fact that you just want it clean, not show worthy, give the cans a shot-but again I would only use Dupli Color and follow the directions to a tee. Don't shoot when it is too hot because it dries too fast and doesn't flow on the surface-still will come out ok just not as smooth. Don't shoot when it is too cold or humid. Use the self etching primer and sand as directed.


----------



## sensor (Aug 1, 2008)

i dont think you could get a pattern that would be wide enough with an airbrush(i could be mistaken and if anyone has done this before please chime in!!) and youd have to reload an awful lot to get it covered......
normally id try pushing getting a gun and compressor but what you could do is... 
option #1:
go to your local automotive paint supplier and ask to see some color chips in colors your thinking about. most can mix you any color youd like and put it in a rattle can. or option #2:
 check local bodyshops(might want to avoid earl and miracle though) you might be able to get a painter to shoot it for you for alittle cash just do the prepwork yourself and see what there work looks like before you commit though
option #3:
 you might check the local community colleges to see if they offer a collision repair course(or auto refinishing)you could probably paint it yourself in a both for the cost of materials(when i did my wifes the paint/clear cost about $40 for a 3 stage and i made 4 ounces more than i needed just to be safe)and registration(probably around $25) plus you have the knowledge to use later if you chose!
hope this helps


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi, Mike and I used a touch up gun from Harbor Freight. it was $6.99 and works great! best part if you don't like cleaning a paint gun or simply forget to, just throw it away and get a new one! I still have one in the box in my bottom box waiting for it's time.
Scott


----------



## sensor (Aug 1, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhh.........i forgot about the tiny guns:o


----------



## Turtle (Aug 2, 2008)

So, the touch up guns would require a full sized compressor?

It's not that I don't want a full size compressor. I would love one dearly. It's that I am currently working on a Master's Degree in Austin and am planning to move to Michigan for a PhD in 2 years. I am trying to refrain from bulky purchases until I am out of school and know where I will be living for the long haul. 

The community college idea is tempting. (I would also love to take a welding class. That's a whole other area where I would like to get equipment and skills.) Unfortunately, Grad schools and internships leave very little extra time. I was hoping to get this finished before my semester starts in three weeks.

It sounds like at this juncture, my best bet is rattle can and very careful prep-work.

Cheers,


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello Paula,

I recently saw an ad in a newspaper or on a placemat locally around here for a man who made custom aerosol paints? Supposedly he could make or match any color you wanted and have it put into a rattle can. It seemed fairly inexpensive, and maybe there's someone in your area who does that as well. Worth a look maybe?

Good Luck!


----------



## JLarkin (Aug 11, 2008)

This place was recommended on a schwinn forum today.  I called them up and they were very helpful.  They are in Arkansas.  They have 2K primer and 2-part clear in rattle cans.  http://www.repaintsupply.com/cat_spraymax.cfm All you would need would be to find someone to make up basecoat in a can and you have what you need; they may do this also.  The downside is there is alot of prep before this: sandblasting ($40) and bondo if you want to smooth out rough areas.  Bondo is cheap and available at home improvement stores in quarts ($8).  Sandpaper packs are inexpensive too; $15 would buy all you'd need (80, 180, 320, 400).  All the prep should be done before priming; primer is not liquid bondo.  I would think you could get away with two cans of primer, one can of color and maybe two cans of clear to be safe.  It's going to be around $150 - $175 with the sandblasting by the time you're done.  You'll also need a real paint respirator since these paints have hardener in them which will harden your lungs too. 

If all of this sounds over the top, you could always just sand it down best you can, Duplicolor rattle can it for now and wait until you have proper facilities.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm a real detail man, I prefer airbrush.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I ended up buying Krylon primers and paint. The original color was blue with white trim. I'm going with the optional colors of Ivory with brown trim. So far I have stripped the forks, multiple coats of primer and two coats of color with wet  sanding in between. I am really happy with how they look and am anxious to get on with the rest of the bike. I have stripped and primered the rack and the fender stays. I have stripped the chainguard and one side of the skirt guard.

I got the frame back from having the chain stays rewelded. They did a really nice job and I am so glad I had that done. 

I am in DC now on vacation and will only have a day or two when I get home before school starts up and so my project will probably slow down considerably. I have stripped one fender and have pounded out all the major dents. I will practice with some body putty but if they don't come out well, I will find some replacement fenders.

I have a whole list of things to order from Memory Lane. New rims, spokes, bar, tires, etc.

I also need a front elgin hub. (currently the bike has a ND on the front and an Elgin on the rear.) There is an Elgin on ebay right now for a reasonable price but if someone on here has one cheaper, I'd just as soon funnel the money to someone here. (I'll put a separate post on the BST list.)

As soon as I have a little more paint on, I'll post photos.

Cheers,


----------



## sensor (Aug 14, 2008)

good to hear youre getting some done! and please do post some pictures


----------



## Gordon (Aug 15, 2008)

*painting*

Obviously I'm a little late, but I bought one of the little detail guns that holds about a pint or a little less, and used it with my air brush compressor and it worked just fine.


----------



## rjs5700 (Aug 15, 2008)

Harbor Freight carries a couple of paint guns that are great for painting bikes and they are very inexpensive. A few years ago I paid $150.00 for an HVLP touch-up gun and used it for a long time then I had it rebuilt and it never was right after that so I bought a cheap one from Harbor Freight for about $15.00 and it is just as good. I bought a backup and when the first one gives me trouble I will toss it and use the next one. As for the compressor, A small 1 or 2HP one would be more than enough. I am on my second one in over twenty years of painting bikes and don't have $200 invested in both of them. You can find good used ones cheap at yard sales and flea markets.
John


----------

